# Wot - nothing - ?



## simongt (16 Apr 2016)

Returning home recently, came across a cyclist stopped by the roadside. Judging by the bike and the kit he had on, he was out for a ride, as oppose to commuting. Being a 'proper' cyclist, I naturally stopped to enquire if anything was amiss. It was, he had a puncture. However, he had no spare tube and no tools or pump. I offered him the use of my kit, which I always carry, but he politely declined, saying he had 'phoned home' so someone was on the way to collect him + bike. Is this somewhat shortsighted, going out for a ride with NO tools / tube/ whatever at all - ?


----------



## young Ed (16 Apr 2016)

on the road bike i always carry a few p**cture bits and have had unfortunately the need to use them on several occasions, on the hybrid commuter i've never carried p**cture stuff and only once in 3 years has it failed me on that (sh*t i've now cursed myself! haha)
Cheers Ed


----------



## Apollonius (16 Apr 2016)

Wait for the team car. Isn't that what we all do?

(Please note this is a sarcastic post.)


----------



## topcat1 (16 Apr 2016)

There are a few guys at work who commute in the summer and if they have a p....... they take their bikes to the nearest bikeshop


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2016)

Personally I don't understand it but each to their own I guess.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2016)

Could be a long walk if youve got no mobile reception or noone at home to come to the rescue . personally I would never go out with spare tubes etc. Once came across a MTBer with a puncture no kit at all 3 mile walk home I gave him a tube 23 mm in a 32mm tyre but it inflate enough to be able to ride home


----------



## Apollonius (16 Apr 2016)

Serious response this time:

We live in a consumer age. Many of the things we buy, use and have problems with give us no options when it comes to their repair or maintenance. "No user-serviceable parts inside." It says. I once had a guy return a Honda 50 to the shop I was working in because it had run out of oil and he wanted us to put some more in the (seized) bike and ride away. I used to be able to fix things on a car, but now, under the bonnet is just an anonymous sea of plastic. Those of us who have been cycling a long time have no issues with fixing punctures (even though many submit themselves to, what to me anyway, would be the misery of riding a bike with heavy, dull, "puncture proof" tyres), but draw the line at more difficult tasks. (I am nervous with bottom brackets, personally - especially in a carbon frame.) 

Let's not get too superior about somebody who doesn't have the simple skill of replacing a tube at the roadside.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Apr 2016)

If that's their choice, I suppose it's up to them. 
Must get a bit dull sitting on the verge waiting for someone to turn up and take you home though, especially if it's cold and / or wet.
I always carry my mobile just in case I do need to summon help, but I'd prefer to at least have a go at fixing straightforward stuff than wait an hour or more for Mrs ND to finish what she's doing, put the dog in his pen, lock the house up, get the car out, drive 20 (or more) miles to a vague location somewhere in the countryside where I'll be sat waiting for a lift home.


----------



## Banjo (16 Apr 2016)

If I knew someone didnt carry anything at all no way would I lend them any of the stuff that I lug about .


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2016)

Not having a Mrs NN to pick me up I carry everything it's call survival


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2016)

ETA coverage. I've never managed to sort a puncture at the side of the road, I carry stuff usually but the pump goes on strike and I lose all strength in my thumbs! I struggle enough at home!


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2016)

simongt said:


> Returning home recently, came across a cyclist stopped by the roadside. Judging by the bike and the kit he had on, he was out for a ride, as oppose to commuting. Being a 'proper' cyclist, I naturally stopped to enquire if anything was amiss. It was, he had a puncture. However, he had no spare tube and no tools or pump. I offered him the use of my kit, which I always carry, but he politely declined, saying he had 'phoned home' so someone was on the way to collect him + bike. Is this somewhat shortsighted, going out for a ride with NO tools / tube/ whatever at all - ?


I stopped to help someone too who was similarly unequipped and also politely refused to take help. He must of had a very understanding wife


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

I offered to help a stranded rider, who had a p*ncture last week ( and didn't seem to have any tools / a clue). His response to my offer? "Jog on, what would _you _know about fixing a _proper _bike". I was in the middle of a 110 mile ride, on my trusty Triban 520. I left him to it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I offered to help a stranded rider, who had a p*ncture last week ( and didn't seem to have any tools / a clue). His response to my offer? "Jog on, what would _you _know about fixing a _proper _bike". I was in the middle of a 110 mile ride, on my trusty Triban 520. I left him to it.


That's the new golf for you, it has unfortunately attracted a fair number of tits into the sport. Motorcycling was similar when that became the thing to do fifteen or so years back. In the car park at Brands Hatch for a Superbike round I saw some middle aged pot bellied superbike owner, resplendent in his one piece leathers sneer at someone on a cruiser that "He shouldn't have been nicking a parking space because his type of rider had no place at a race meeting". There was much merriment when he was told where to stick his crotch rocket in a frank and very candid manner.


----------



## ChrisEyles (16 Apr 2016)

I was out with my brother-in-law today... despite having a tube spontaneously deflate overnight, he decided to re-inflate and come out for a ride. Needless to say, the same thing happened again after an hour or so on the road... he did at least have a pump, but no spare tube or puncture fixing aptitude. 

Having said that I once had to walk a very long way in Oxfordshire after a flat with no puncture repair kit when I started out riding. I don't think I've been out for anything other than a very short ride without tools and repair kits after that!


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2016)

Last week, on a bright sunny day, I stopped and offered one of my spare inner tubes to a Sky Lycra clad lad on an expensive carbon fiber Italian job with a puncture, but he declined and said he'd phone his girlfriend to pick him up. Hopefully, he'll practice changing his inner tubes at home before he goes out on another ride.........


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> You do seem to meet some spectacularly rude people with low social skills, don't you.


They seem to get the arse, that all my bikes and kit, don't cost as much as their shorts, but I still manage to do many thousands of miles every year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> They know all that?


Some do, some don't. I don't give a monkey's either way.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I offered to help a stranded rider, who had a p*ncture last week ( and didn't seem to have any tools / a clue). His response to my offer? "Jog on, what would _you _know about fixing a _proper _bike". I was in the middle of a 110 mile ride, on my trusty Triban 520. I left him to it.


Did that really happen?


----------



## kiriyama (16 Apr 2016)

Mini pump, tyre levers, and a spare tube. Wrap a bit of electrical tape around and bung it in my jersey pocket (backpack if I'm commuting) need to throw in a couple of those self adhesive patches when I get round to buying them. Minimum requirement, walking home I's not an option, I'd rather stuff my tyres with grass than ring someone!


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Apr 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Wait for the team car. Isn't that what we all do?
> 
> (Please note this is a sarcastic post.)



But wasn't holding his wheel in the air so the car will drive straight past him

Returning to your more serious point, here in Belgium the AA equivalent "Touring" now do a cycling policy. It seems mainly aimed at e-bikes but a quick glance suggests that yes they will come out and sort punctures and other mechanicals.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2016)

The one essential skill any cyclist should learn straight away is how to deal with a puncture. Of all the types of vehicle on the road by far the most common cause of a breakdown must be a puncture on a bicycle tyre. If you drove 40,000 miles per annum and got one puncture every year you'd consider yourself plagued with misfortune. If you only got one every four thousand on a bike you'd think your ship had come in.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Did that really happen?


Yes you valve. In the box with you.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The one essential skill any cyclist should learn straight away is how to deal with a puncture. Of all the types of vehicle on the road by far the most common cause of a breakdown must be a puncture on a bicycle tyre. If you drove 40,000 miles per annum and got one puncture every year you'd consider yourself plagued with misfortune. If you only got one every four thousand on a bike you'd think your ship had come in.


But they don't, it doesn't seem to 'be their problem'. It sure as he'll isn't mine.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

kiriyama said:


> Mini pump, tyre levers, and a spare tube. Wrap a bit of electrical tape around and bung it in my jersey pocket (backpack if I'm commuting) need to throw in a couple of those self adhesive patches when I get round to buying them. Minimum requirement, walking home I's not an option, I'd rather stuff my tyres with grass than ring someone!


One of a dying breed I fear.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

Trolls are easily dealt with on here (thankfully)


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> I did dread getting a puncture on my Orbea, because I'd seen my (male) cycling buddy struggle to get the tyre back on. So I felt that I could end up with a tireless wheel in the middle of nowhere one day. I bought myself a VAR tyre lever, but touch wood I haven't needed to use it yet.



When @Accy cyclist had a puncture at the top of the Trough of Bowland, one of us - might have been @Oldfentiger - produced a VAR tyre lever.

@ColinJ's mate Bill used it, but it appeared to get stuck between tyre and rim.

I suspect that may have been due to Bill's inexperience with that type of lever, rather than a design fault.

Moral of the story is have a play with the VAR before having to deploy it in anger.

http://www.sjscycles.com/instructions/var/var_tyre_lever_instructions.pdf


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> When @Accy cyclist had a puncture at the top of the Trough of Bowland, one of us - might have been @Oldfentiger - produced a VAR tyre lever.
> 
> @ColinJ's mate Bill used it, but it appeared to get stuck between tyre and rim.
> 
> ...


Very true, especially with cold fingers.


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Of all the types of vehicle on the road by far the most common cause of a breakdown must be a puncture on a bicycle tyre.


Surely not! I see the "fuel doctor" van far more often than I see bikes with flat tyres and bikes are pretty common here so I think the most common cause is an inability to tell the green and black fuel pumps/caps apart


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Surely not! I see the "fuel doctor" van far more often than I see bikes with flat tyres and bikes are pretty common here so I think the most common cause is an inability to tell the green and black fuel pumps/caps apart


Sooooo many misfueld cars. You've got to wonder what they're thinking.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes you valve. In the box with you.


I've obviously no proof either way and am only stating my personal opinion, which is that you either completely made that up or significantly embellished/altered something that did


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes you valve. In the box with you.


Can you translate that?


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2016)

Actually I was guilty of cycling the other night without spare tube/lever/pump. I was TT'ing and p'tured perhaps he was too 
Rather than calling for help and posting DNF I continue to cycle round


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Can you translate that?


Yes, it translates as 'I've got no time for brainless trolls, so I'll just ignore, it's easy that way'.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

HLaB said:


> Actually I was guilty of cycling the other night without spare tube/lever/pump. I was TT'ing and p'tured perhaps he was too
> Rather than calling for help and posting DNF I continue to cycle round


That's 'spirit'.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Sooooo many misfueld cars. You've got to wonder what they're thinking.


Well, according to one driver when I was in fleet management: "Oh, I didn't think it mattered. I always just put the cheapest in".


----------



## si_c (16 Apr 2016)

I do carry puncture repair stuff with me (2xInner Tubes, 2xCO2, Mini Pump and full repair kit), but I've still had to call my dad to come collect me a few times. Once the sidewall on the tyre burst, and the other I had a rear QR skewer fail. In both cases I didn't feel like walking home.


----------



## Ian193 (16 Apr 2016)

Two tubes tyre levers in bag under saddle pump attached to the bottle cage EVERY time I go out even to the chip shop round the corner


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2016)

Does this happen to @Racing roadkill when he's wearing "that" helmet and visor?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2016)

On all 4 bikes 2 tubes, and patches, tyre levels and either CO2 pumps or mini pumps.

Once out for four hours on the MTB I got three punctures the last one is was getting dark and I was fed up by then so I got a chum to collect me. When I was a kid and didn't know any better I would ride home on a flat tyre, I was a bit of an idiot back then.


----------



## simongt (16 Apr 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Having said that I once had to walk a very long way in Oxfordshire after a flat with no puncture repair kit when I started out riding. I don't think I've been out for anything other than a very short ride without tools and repair kits after that!


Indeed; apart from my weekly Saturday shopping trips around the city, my 'kit' ALWAYS goes with me regardless. Just have to remember to keep the right size tube with the right bike - !


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes, it translates as 'I've got no time for brainless trolls, so I'll just ignore, it's easy that way'.


I'm getting on a bit and aren't entirely conversant with interweb terminology but I sort of thought trolls were people who anonymously posted messages to 'cause a stir'. You've got my real name and I'm local to you. I'm doing bikeablity training at a local school this week and will happily tell you where and when I'll be in the real world if you want (we won't need to wear red carnations or anything as I'll be the cyclist wearing a cotton cap and you'll be the one that looks like a astronaut). As I said, I'm only expressing my personal opinion, which is that you're a bit of a fibber.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

Apologies if my posts make no sense at all this evening (or ever!), but I am fairly 'relaxed' (aka pi22ed] at the present time


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Apr 2016)

I don't always carry puncture repair kit on the commute. My tanks have Marathons, I look were I'm going (try to watch out for glass and potholes), got repair stuff at work and I'm mostly never far from a train station or it's a short walk home/to work.
I can fit a new inner no problems in ordinary conditions, but no way I'll manage in freezing weather conditions. When it's cold I don't ride too far anyway.
On a longer, summer ride, I will carry the kitchen sink, don't have anybody to rescue me with a car!


----------



## DRM (16 Apr 2016)

I got a puncture last sunday, so I just got on with repairing it, no big deal, however it was quite heartening that the vast majority of cyclists (Roadies & MTBer's) that stopped and asked if I was ok,did I need anything or even just a shoulder to cry on, but I do try to be self sufficient.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Once the sidewall on the tyre burst, and the other I had a rear QR skewer fail.


So what's the 'work around' (avoid the 'please can you come and get me' call) for these two?
First (assuming boot or similar not carried) is find a plastic bottle smooth sided ie not coke type, cut off top and bottom and cut lengthways, enclose inner tube and insert and try to get the tyre (in the area of the burst sidewall) to seat, and once successful inflate and ride.
If the rear skewer fails . . . ??



(on my LEJOG I carried a spare, as it happened - using it to connect the saddlebag to my Brooks saddle loops - but that's an aberration).


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> If the rear skewer fails . . . ??(on my LEJOG I carried a spare, as it happened - using it to connect the saddlebag to my Brooks saddle loops - but that's an aberration).


A small stick a a couple of acorns should suffice.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> So what's the 'work around' (avoid the 'please can you come and get me' call) for these two?
> First (assuming boot or similar not carried) is find a plastic bottle smooth sided ie not coke type, cut off top and bottom and cut lengthways, enclose inner tube and insert and try to get the tyre (in the area of the burst sidewall) to seat, and once successful inflate and ride.
> If the rear skewer fails . . . ??
> 
> ...


Are we supposed to carry scissors too then? And hope the tyre fails in an area full of litter?


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Apr 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> A small stick a a couple of acorns should suffice.


And that would help how, exactly (assuming your post is for real)?


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Apr 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Are we supposed to carry scissors too then? And hope the tyre fails in an area full of litter?


Razor blade or short handled scalpel is a useful item in one's emergency kit. Even in Glasgow, within a short distance you ought to be able to find something to convert into a boot. I just carry a piece cut from plastic bottle, with my spare tube etc.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Even in Glasgow, within a short distance you ought to be able to find something to convert into a boot.


Especially in Glasgow you mean 
I shall add a tyre boot to my kit for my forthcoming tour


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> And that would help how, exactly (assuming your post is for real)?


It only works if you're very, very drunk.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2016)

I carry a length of duct tape rolled up swiss roll-stylee. I think a few layers of that should hold a tyre together and keep the tube inside so I could limp home. (With a lowish tyre pressure to reduce the force acting on the repair.)

A broken QR would definitely put me off riding home! I have known QRs slip but have never broken one or seen anyone else break one. I'd say that a well-adjusted good quality QR is extremely unlikely to break, but obviously it is always possible to get one with a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> but obviously it is always possible to get one with a manufacturing defect.


iralls 
Or the squirrels have been at.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

It!!!!


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Apr 2016)

Did I mention that I'm just a tiny, weeny bit drub=nk?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2016)

Ha ha - I'm not ... I sobered up 4 years ago!

As for "iralls" - wossat?


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> a well-adjusted good quality QR is extremely unlikely to break


I agree and rather wonder how @si_c managed to break his, on the road.

@Dave Davenport - this is a serious chat thread - please go and populate another one (the retirement one, say), or MOTD, - or move onto coffee, or both.


----------



## si_c (16 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I agree and rather wonder how @si_c managed to break his, on the road.
> 
> @Dave Davenport - this is a serious chat thread - please go and populate another one (the retirement one, say), or MOTD, - or move onto coffee, or both.



Not sure how I managed it either, it was on my Trek MTB, and I am prone to jump off pretty much everything I can when riding it. Also it was quite old, the QR sheared off at the point where it screws into the nut on the non-qr side. It wasn't even a cheap QR, being shimano, I carry spares with me now when going more than a short distance.

Unfortunately I doubt the boot would have helped too much, although I should probably carry one. The sidewall burst after the wire bead burst through it, didn't really want to ride it.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Apr 2016)

In case all else fails, and you are truly stuck, one of these should help:
http://www.breitling.com/en/emergency/presentation/

(Apologies, I added this suggestion to a similar thread a while back but this seems to good an opportunity to miss...)


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Not sure how I managed it either, it was on my Trek MTB, and I am prone to jump off pretty much everything I can when riding it. Also it was quite old, the QR sheared off at the point where it screws into the nut on the non-qr side. It wasn't even a cheap QR, being shimano, I carry spares with me now when going more than a short distance.
> 
> Unfortunately I doubt the boot would have helped too much, although I should probably carry one. The sidewall burst after the wire bead burst through it, didn't really want to ride it.[/





Ajax Bay said:


> I agree and rather wonder how @si_c managed to break his, on the road.
> 
> @Dave Davenport - this is a serious chat thread - please go and populate another one (the retirement one, say), or MOTD, - or move onto coffee, or both.



Sorry, didn't cotton on to the serious thing old bean, I shall remove myself forthwith................


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Sorry, didn't cotton on to the serious thing old bean, I shall remove myself forthwith................



Don't you worry about it Dave, you're making me laugh. Ignore the pompous twats.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Apr 2016)

Dear @User
I posted that in the spirit of Dave's drunken contributions (at midnight). When you read it in the cold light of a Sunday morning I'm not surprised you didn't have that insight.


Dave Davenport said:


> Did I mention that I'm just a tiny, weeny bit drub=nk?


And yes @CarlP , he made me laugh too.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2016)

If he is reasonably new to "proper" cycling maybe he just hasn't got to the point of realising that it could actually happen to him.......I was like that for a while e.g. "it's only 5/10 miles..........I'll be OK"


----------



## Venod (17 Apr 2016)

Being old and a practical sort of bloke, I am bemussed at people cycling without the skill to change a tube/mend a puncture, I admire their courage for getting out and riding without these skills, I have always regarded it as essential, there was no phoning for mummy to rescue you from upper Swaledale (there was no mobile phones) and today you can't always get a signal, so I would urge all cyclists to learn the basics, but if its too much for you dont let it put you off, getting out is the most important thing.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Apr 2016)

I only carry one spare inner tube and so far that's worked for me. (Crosses fingers!)
I often wonder whether I should carry spare spokes, but I have 36 spoke wheels so assume if only one or two go, I'll be ok to limp home.


----------



## Banjo (17 Apr 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I only carry one spare inner tube and so far that's worked for me. (Crosses fingers!)
> I often wonder whether I should carry spare spokes, but I have 36 spoke wheels so assume if only one or two go, I'll be ok to limp home.



Problem with spokes is its often the drive side rear ones that ping which can require you to remove the cassette to fit the new ones.
Still worth carrying a couple as you may find someone with the tools available . With 36 spoke wheels you should be able to ride though you may have to open up the brake caliper to give a bit more wobble room.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2016)

There are many things that can break and leave you unable to ride on. Frame, bars, stem, a crank etc. But these failures are very rare and you could get through several lifetimes without suffering any of them. But you WILL puncture, and it will happen to you many times, so to be unable to change a tube or fit a patch by the roadside is rather silly. Even a big split in a tyre can be fixed by pulling off a length of handlebar tape and using that.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Apr 2016)

User said:


> is that the sound of furious back-pedalling I detect?


Well no, actually, I looked for an appropriate emoticon but failed to find one. My Campagnolo (Nuovo Record) is a freewheel so back-peddalling not loud enough to hear.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Not having a Mrs NN to pick me up I carry* everything* it's call survival



Yeah, I remember your post. 



numbnuts said:


> If your off the beaten tracks with no bike shop,bus or trains near by and you have no one at home that will come and rescue you, become self-sufficient :-
> 1 P*ncture repair kit
> 1 allan keys
> 1 set of tyre levers + 2 spare
> ...


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> So what's the 'work around' (avoid the 'please can you come and get me' call) for these two?
> First (assuming boot or similar not carried) is find a plastic bottle smooth sided ie not coke type, cut off top and bottom and cut lengthways, enclose inner tube and insert and try to get the tyre (in the area of the burst sidewall) to seat, and once successful inflate and ride.
> If the rear skewer fails . . . ??
> 
> ...



I always have a tyre boot in my saddle bag, a short length cut of a worn out tyre. I've only needed it twice myself, but I've bailed out other cyclists several times. As for a quick release failure, I've never had one in over 40 years of cycling and I'd struggle to fix that one.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Apr 2016)

the only, thus far, mechanical i've had which caused me to bail-out was a snapped seatpost bolt. it was on my commute so rode half a mile to the nearest train station. popup bikes in manchester bodged a ride home option while a decent deda seat stem was ordered to replace the cheapo one from halfords.

i always carry, as a minimum, spare tube, levers, puncture repair kit and multi-tool with chain splitter. commuting i also carry a frame pump and spare folding tyre; on the weekend bike i carry a mini pump and co2 system instead…


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Apr 2016)

When I volunteered on LEL, there was a bespoke lugged steel frame bike on which the crossbar had come away from the seat post.

A dry weld was my best guess, but the rider had fixed it with a daisy chain of cable ties around the seat post and head tube.


----------



## Venod (17 Apr 2016)

dave r said:


> I always have a tyre boot in my saddle bag, a short length cut of a worn out tyre. I've only needed it twice myself, but I've bailed out other cyclists several times



I was given a length of cut tyre last Thursday to cover a split, I had some short pieces of handlebar tape (them bits that are supposed to go by the brake levers which I never use) but I didn't want to refuse the offer of help, the tube went with a bang, it looks as if there had been a nick in the tyre, water had got in & rotted the stranding, the repair got me home about 17 miles, I didn't inflate it to a high pressue so didn't notice a high spot while riding.


----------



## Alberto Balsam (17 Apr 2016)

simongt said:


> Returning home recently, came across a cyclist stopped by the roadside. Judging by the bike and the kit he had on, he was out for a ride, as oppose to commuting. Being a 'proper' cyclist, I naturally stopped to enquire if anything was amiss. It was, he had a puncture. However, he had no spare tube and no tools or pump. I offered him the use of my kit, which I always carry, but he politely declined, saying he had 'phoned home' so someone was on the way to collect him + bike. Is this somewhat shortsighted, going out for a ride with NO tools / tube/ whatever at all - ?


That's EXACTLY what happened for me a few weeks back! I was frankly, agog! And to make things "worse" (to me) he told me didn't know how to fix it anyway and he didn't even seem remotely interested in sorting having me help sort it either!


----------



## Alberto Balsam (17 Apr 2016)

Had an odd one today as well.... I spotted a guy pushing an MTB on the pavement, so I slowed and asked if he was OK. Yeah, fine he says, I've just set off too late to get where I'm going. "Oh" I sez, "bike OK then"? Yeah he replied, So we chatted a minute then said our farewells and I went on my way, about an hour or so later I was arriving back home and there he was again; passing my house, probably 3 miles away from where I first saw him still pushing a perfectly serviceable bike.... Go figure as they say!


----------



## coco69 (17 Apr 2016)

simongt said:


> Returning home recently, came across a cyclist stopped by the roadside. Judging by the bike and the kit he had on, he was out for a ride, as oppose to commuting. Being a 'proper' cyclist, I naturally stopped to enquire if anything was amiss. It was, he had a puncture. However, he had no spare tube and no tools or pump. I offered him the use of my kit, which I always carry, but he politely declined, saying he had 'phoned home' so someone was on the way to collect him + bike. Is this somewhat shortsighted, going out for a ride with NO tools / tube/ whatever at all - ?



He may of forgot


----------



## boydj (17 Apr 2016)

coco69 said:


> He may of forgot


I've done that - forgotten to move the toolbag and pump from one bike to the other before heading out. Fortunately, only realising after getting home again.


----------



## coco69 (18 Apr 2016)

Me too


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2016)

dave r said:


> I always have a tyre boot in my saddle bag, a short length cut of a worn out tyre. I've only needed it twice myself, but I've bailed out other cyclists several times. As for a quick release failure, I've never had one in over 40 years of cycling and I'd struggle to fix that one.



What of length is this piece of worn out tyre. 

I went out on my road bike today and when I returned I realised I had gone out without my saddle bag ! Twit!


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Apr 2016)

8-10cm


----------



## Snizzlepops (19 Apr 2016)

I was just like this cyclist at the weekend! I ALWAYS have a puncture repair kit and pump with me (even on my 4.5mile commute to work) but always forget a spare inner tube. At the weekend, I had covered 35miles on my lonesome and was on my way home when I got my puncture. I tried to sort it out but after a very short couple of minutes, I was frustrated and cold so called International Rescue for a lift home (Dad in the Landrover).
Sunday was spent repairing the puncture with the OH watching over my amateur skills and now have my bike back on the road.

I wont panic so much next time....

And I have fallen off my bike with no passers by offering any help despite the blood and tears


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Apr 2016)

Snizzlepops said:


> And I have fallen off my bike with no passers by offering any help despite the blood and tears


I have fallen off in front of the entire Sunday morning local racing peloton: eventually one of them approached "'you ok? we did not want to get near you and frighten you ...." Harumph!


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> What of length is this piece of worn out tyre.
> 
> I went out on my road bike today and when I returned I realised I had gone out without my saddle bag ! Twit!



It varies but somewhere around 4-5 inches long.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I have fallen off in front of the entire Sunday morning local racing peloton: eventually one of them approached "'you ok? we did not want to get near you and frighten you ...." Harumph!



Very many years ago I used to commute by motorbike, I remember one slippery morning dropping the bike right in front of a long queue at a bus stop.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Apr 2016)

dave r said:


> It varies but somewhere around 4-5 inches long.


@Fnaar


----------



## simongt (20 Apr 2016)

In contrast, some time ago, I'd stopped to make a 'phone call. Bike propped on its stand, me sitting on the verge - quiet road, little traffic. A passing lass stopped her bike to enquire if everything was okay. Nice gesture of concern though.


----------

